
Please consider Mailbox before adding attachments - scottmcdot
Where I work, the standard attachment size is becoming around 3MB and we are only allocated 512MB of Outlook storage space. Rather than my email signature reading &quot;Please consider the environment before printing this email&quot;, would it be unprofessional to change it to something like &quot;Please consider Mailbox before adding attachments&quot;? What&#x27;s a better way of phrasing this if I were to use it in my email signature?
======
dangrossman
Don't try to change how others use their email, talk to IT about getting a
reasonable quota.

